# Bildgröße ändern



## haldjo1 (21. Juni 2003)

HI

Kennt jemand von euch ein Programm um möglichst schnell von mehreren Bildern auf einmal die bildgröße z.B. von 1024x786 auf 100x100 oder ein anderes format zu ändern(jedes einzeln is zu viel arbeit)

danke schon im Vorraus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Juni 2003)

Hi haldjo1

Das hängt nicht ganz unwesentlich davon ab, welche Software du hast. 
Vielleicht geht es ja mit der, die du hast.
Also geb uns einen Tipp.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Juni 2003)

Solltest Du Photoshop besitzzen, wäre dieses natürlich aufgrund der Aktionen/Stapelverarbeitung optimal, aber es ght auch ohne:

*Irfan View* ist ein Freewareprogramm und bietet ebenfalls Stapelverarbeitung an, damit kannst Du also die Arbeit ausführen lassen...


----------



## haldjo1 (24. Juni 2003)

Ich hab Photoshop 7(en), PSP 7 und Irfan View.
Ich hab schon vermutet dass es mit irfan view möglich ist, hab aber ncoh nicht rausgefunden wie.
wäre für tipps dankbar


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2003)

Menü: Datei -> Batchkonvertierung/Umbenennung

Schaltfläche: *Optionen für Fortgeschrittene*

Geprüft mit Version 3.33


----------



## haldjo1 (24. Juni 2003)

funktioniert wunderbar Fettes Dankeschön


----------

